# ALL OF CALIFORNIA LAW ENFORCEMENT !! TAKE NOTICE OF FOUR SHERIFFS IN MICHIGAN ! THEY UNDERSTAND THE CONSTITUTION !!!!



## nononono (Apr 16, 2020)

*WAKE UP CALIFORNIA CITIZENS.....*
*MAKE CALIFORNIA LAW ENFORCEMENT DO THEIR JOB AND BY THE CONSTITUTION !!!!
TO START OFF .....GO ROUND UP ALL OF THE PRISONERS YOU RELEASED INTO THE 
PUBLIC......!!!!*
*WE AMERICAN CITIZENS FUND YOUR PAYCHECKS AND WE EXPECT PROPER SERVICE
FOR THE INCOME " WE " PAY YOU !!!!*

*‘We Took an Oath to Defend the US Constitution’ – 
Michigan Sheriffs Defy Crazed Governor Gretchen Whitmer’s 
Authoritarian Stay-at-Home Order*

By Cristina Laila
Published April 16, 2020 at 11:43am




It looks like crazed Governor Gretchen Whitmer has lost the consent of the governed.

Just like other tyrants of the past, Whitmer is learning that her word is _not_ the law.


Four Michigan sheriffs refused to enforce some of Democrat Governor Whitmer’s authoritarian orders.


The far-left governor banned travel between homes for Michigan residents, banned the sale of vegetable seeds and told Home Depot to close certain sections like flooring, garden centers and plant nurseries.

This woman is insane and Michiganders have had enough of her tyranny.


THOUSANDS of Michigan citizens, business owners and conservatives protested against tyrannical Gov Whitmer and the sheriffs are backing the citizens.

Washington Examiner reported :




> A group of sheriffs announced they will not enforce some of Democratic Michigan Gov. Gretchen Whitmer’s executive orders on the same day thousands rallied against state-mandated shelter-in-place orders outside the state Capitol in Lansing.
> Sheriffs Mike Borkovich, Ted Schendel, Ken Falk, and Kim Cole of Michigan’s 101st District released a press statement Wednesday afternoon detailing what they said was their decision to place their oath to the Constitution above Whitmer’s wishes.


“We write today to inform the public for our respective counties of our opposition to some of Governor Whitmer’s executive orders. While we understand her desire to protect the public, we question some restrictions that she has imposed as overstepping her executive authority,” read the letter signed by each sheriff.
“Each of us took an oath to uphold and defend the Michigan Constitution, as well as the US Constitution, and to ensure that your God given rights are not violated. We believe that we are the last line of defense in protecting your civil liberties,” the sheriffs added.


----------



## nononono (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 16, 2020)

Now we watch the covid spike upwards in Michigan. Natural selection, thank you Charles Darwin.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 16, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Now we watch the covid spike upwards in Michigan. Natural selection, thank you Charles Darwin.


Hoping people die is pathetic. You miserable loser.


----------



## espola (Apr 16, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Hoping people die is pathetic. You miserable loser.


Hoping?


----------



## nononono (Apr 16, 2020)

espola said:


> Hoping?


*Spola Ebola ...why don't you go off in a " Closet " hoping....*


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 16, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Now we watch the covid spike upwards in Michigan. Natural selection, thank you Charles Darwin.


Not many people know this.  Frankly, by the way, maybe just a few knew it.  As the original of the nono franchise, I have total authority over the content of all lesser nono characters in the forum.
I therefore authorize the posting of monkey butts, all cap deep state rants, and specific threats to harm political rivals.


----------



## nononono (Apr 16, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> Not many people know this.  Frankly, by the way, maybe just a few knew it.  As the original of the nono franchise, I have total authority over the content of all lesser nono characters in the forum.
> I therefore authorize the posting of monkey butts, all cap deep state rants, and specific threats to harm political rivals.


*NONONONONO*

PREMIER

*Joined: *May 26, 2017


*Oh what a difference a year makes ....It makes you a LIAR " Bob "*






*NONONONO*

DA

*Joined:* July 8, 2016


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 16, 2020)

*NONONONONO*

PREMIER

*Joined: *May 26, 2005
*NONONONO*

DA

*Joined:* July 8, 2016


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 16, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Hoping people die is pathetic. You miserable loser.


It was a scientific observation. How do you feel about opening the country now?


----------



## nononono (Apr 16, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It was a scientific observation. How do you feel about opening the country now?



*Open up the MUTHA F@#KIN COUNTRY......!!*
*
It's already been thru Washington State, Oregon and California in late Dec 2019 thru early Feb 2020

This was the 3rd Coup attempt on The President via his Robust Economy......

All those complicit with this 3rd Coup Attempt that KILLED AMERICAN CITIZENS...
SHOULD MEET THE SAME FATE !!!!!!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 17, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Open up the MUTHA F@#KIN COUNTRY......!!*
> 
> *It's already been thru Washington State, Oregon and California in late Dec 2019 thru early Feb 2020
> 
> ...


Interesting timeline you set up there . . . and when did the president get serious about this pandemic?


----------



## nononono (Apr 17, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Interesting timeline you set up there . . . and when did the president get serious about this pandemic?


*Interesting that YOU are trying to hide YOUR parties involvement in a criminal act....*
*How did 80 year old Botox Rep Nancy Pelosi walk around in a ' CHINA TOWN " hot spot without
getting sick if it was so BAD two days later.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 17, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Interesting that YOU are trying to hide YOUR parties involvement in a criminal act....*
> *How did 80 year old Botox Rep Nancy Pelosi walk around in a ' CHINA TOWN " hot spot without
> getting sick if it was so BAD two days later.....*


You do know that Chinatown is not in China, right?


----------



## nononono (Apr 17, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You do know that Chinatown is not in China, right?


*Yeah.....Nancy's San Francisco shithole....*
*
DO YOU KNOW WHO WAS WALKING WITH SHITHOLE NANCY IN
THE VIDEO SHE HAS SINCE DELETED IN " CHINATOWN ".....DO YOU....?
TELLING PEOPLE TO COME TO CHINA TOWN AND GO SHOPPING AND MINGLE
IN CHINATOWN....

GO LOOK AT THE DATE SHE WAS THERE AND THEN LOOK AT THE DATE ON *
*THIS  DECLARATION OF A STATE OF EMERGENCY !!!*









						San Francisco's mayor has declared a state of emergency as the coronavirus continues to spread
					

Mayor London Breed said the city was "taking the necessary steps to protect San Franciscans from harm."




					www.businessinsider.com
				





*You're one lost soul.......Husky Shit Shit.....one lost soul....*


----------



## nononono (Apr 17, 2020)

*One EVIL WOMAN......SHE KNEW WHAT SHE WAS DOING...!!!















						After Slamming Trump for Not Doing Enough, Pelosi Deletes Video of Herself Encouraging People to Visit Chinatown - American Greatness
					

After repeatedly accusing the president of not taking the coronavirus seriously early on, House Speaker Nancy Pelosi appears to have stealthily removed a video on Twitter of herself in late February encouraging people to come to San Francisco’s Chinatown. It seems Nervous Nancy Pelosi has...




					amgreatness.com
				




" Nancy Pelosi and local community leaders toured San Francisco’s Chinatown 
on February 24, amid concerns over COVID-19’s impact on businesses in the area.


The video shows Pelosi (D-Calif) on a crowded street insisting that it’s “safe” for people 
“to come join us” in Chinatown weeks after the CDC cnfirmed person to person spread 
of the disease in the United States. Since then, San Francisco County has 
seen over 1,000 confirmed cases of the disease.


“We do want to say to people, come to Chinatown,” Pelosi told media scrum. 
“Here we are—we’re again, careful, safe—and come join us.”
*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250502276487294976


----------



## nononono (Apr 17, 2020)

*" Nancy Pelosi and local community leaders toured San Francisco’s Chinatown 
on February 24, amid concerns over COVID-19’s impact on businesses in the area.


The video shows Pelosi (D-Calif) on a crowded street insisting that it’s “safe” for people 
“to come join us” in Chinatown weeks after the CDC cnfirmed person to person spread 
of the disease in the United States. Since then, San Francisco County has 
seen over 1,000 confirmed cases of the disease.


“We do want to say to people, come to Chinatown,” Pelosi told media scrum. *
*“Here we are—we’re again, careful, safe—and come join us.”

YEAH SHE WANTED TO SPREAD IT FAR AND WIDE BECAUSE IT WOULD DESTROY
AMERICA'S ECONOMY....SHE HAD TO HAVE BEEN VACCINATED TO WALK AROUND IN
THE VERY CITY THAT WAS DECLARED A DISASTER ZONE THE NEXT DAY....*
*YES THE NEXT DAY !!!!*













*Oh yeah ....the same Woman who is showing off her Ice cream Collection in her $ 100,000.00*
*refrigerators while the SBA FUNDS ARE RUNNING OUT.....SHE'S ONE EVIL PIECE OF SHIT !*


----------

